# Acceptable downhill grade?



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I've often read that for best operational reliability grades should be kept to 2% for mainline operations. That was my plan, but poor surveying early on has put in in a situation where grades turning out to be a bit steeper in one spot. It's about a 20 ft stretch at about 3%. I could reduce this some by doing a lot of work and raising another track (giving it a hump--at 2%, which I could spread out, but still not ideal), but getting it to exactly 2% seems pretty impractical at this point.

This is a section of track that will almost always be used as a downgrade. I'm primarily into just running long-ish (20 or 30 cars) mainline trains so I'm not worried about pulling power up the grade, but I am wondering if there are other concerns with grades. E.g., is it bad on gearboxes to go DOWN a steep grade?

Any thoughts? I'd appreciate hearing about your experiences with downhill grades.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

45 Car train, the downhill section on the left is about 50 feet long and 5.5 percent downgrade.

It can work. Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Instead of a 20' straight section, could you add an "S" curve? This will add length to the track, and reduce the grade. Just use a straight section longer than the length of your longest car in the middle between the curves, and it shouldn't cause any problems. 

Robert


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In our model world 3% isn't as bad as it is for the 1:1 guys. I'd keep it straight (an S curve will add lateral stresses [my opinion]) and instead add a helpr spur at the bottom of the grade and send out a helper for the rare uphill climber. 
The 1:1 boys compensated for curves on grades by lowering the %, I'd suggest you place a Slow Order warrant on that section of track and take it easy there. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I can do 45 cars down 5.5%, your 3% will be no sweat was my point... was hoping visual proof was enough... 

Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the visual proof Greg! I had no idea that was possible but your train seems to handle it just fine. 

And thanks for the other responses too. Just to clarify this grade is partly on a curve, but it's a pretty wide radius (over 10 ft, probably 11 or 12 ft radius) and nothing I own yet needs that. 

I feel better now about not being able to keep to 2%. I'll just keep the grade as smooth and minimal as possible and not worry about this anymore. I need to get the track in and start running trains again! (I've been unable to run for months due to a bunch of projects.)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing is truck mounted couples don't work to good on steep grades with any curves in them or any fast stops., but on body mounted couples seems to be no problems. 
I had to make my 3 .5 percent as a streight- a - way from the set up area to the layout due to some very long trains sometimes. 
50 car trains don't like backing up on curves if truck mounted couples. .. lol.

Sometime when maiking up a train at our set up area, we may have to back up a train to one of other two sidding to make up a longer train. 
Now seem to be no problem de-railing a trains. " so far. " 

After seein your last post . Don't think you have any problems on your 10ft curves.


----------

